# Finally got tank running



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

I finnally got my tank running. I got my filter and salt water in right now. Tomarrow I am picking up some live rock and then will wait about a month to get fish. I will post pics once I have fish and everything in there.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool! Make sure you have an ammonia source for the liverock to feed off of. I like to use small pieces of shrimp.


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

today I got some damsels and some more live rock. I love the damsels. there very pretty and colorful


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool! Welcome to the world of salt.


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

make sure you keep an eye on your fish buying dont overload it and read allot on the specias of fish your getting damsels are very aggressive but cool and try not to get in debt with the salt hobby


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

welcome to the salt dogs...remember to test your water,before you add your main fish..make sure your water levels are in good condition


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

damsles are cool and are related to clowns and everything but htey get all mean and territorial and then when you wanan get rid of they are so hard to ctach, ice seen em jump out a few times also


----------

